
Baldness cure could come from side-effect of cancer drug - flipchart
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2018/05/08/baldness-cure-could-come-side-effect-cancer-drug/
======
flipchart
Identifying novel strategies for treating human hair loss disorders:
Cyclosporine A suppresses the Wnt inhibitor, SFRP1, in the dermal papilla of
human scalp hair follicles
[http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/jour...](http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.2003705)

